# DBSForums back online.



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Just visited DBSForums.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats funy because I keep getting a software errer message when I go their, however that is more then I was getting before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Guess I'll put my 'two shoes' back on give them a visit.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris I put a test post there and it worked so it must be back online.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

It's Alive!!!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave Johnson _
> *Chris I put a test post there and it worked so it must be back online. *


For some reason I still keep getting the Software Errer message.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris, clear your cache.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its up and running, Dan said he had a blue screen of death when he came home. 

I am glad to see them back.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charles Oliva _
> *Chris, clear your cache. *


I am embarrassed to ask this, how do I clear my cache?


----------



## jampedro (Apr 24, 2002)

In NS6: Edit, Preferences, Advanced, Cache. Should be similar in Explorer.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

If using IE, go "Tools" into "Internet Options" under "General" look for "Temporary Internet Files" click on "Delete Files" click "ok" on any dialof boxes that pop up. Your get the hourglass for a minute or so, then try again. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

First thing Dan does is close a thread. It figures...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

This is a nice thing about XP for running an Internet server - it automatically reboots when it BSODs


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have Opera. I can get to the Forums on my IE and Neo Planet browsers but not on Opera and have not figured out how to clear cache on Opera. How do I clear the cache on Opera?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Quoted from Mark_
> This is a nice thing about XP for running an Internet server - it automatically reboots when it BSODs


I don't know if that's more of a feature or an admission.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris, Sorry but I have no clue about Opera.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Just figured out how to clear cache on Opera. Go to file, select Preferances and then push emty cach now button. I can now get to the Forums with Opera. Thanks guys.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh thank the Gods....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I do find it funny that the first thing he did after rebooting the server was close a thread.  And I thought he took a vacation? 

Again we are happy that they are back online, we feel that two choices is always better then one.

We hope everyone who stopped by to hang out with us will continue to visit us!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *First thing Dan does is close a thread. It figures... *


Flame Bait, Flame Bait, Flame Bait ....... LOL

Since I have been accused more than a few times of posting flame bait by one of the DBSForum Boss Hogs , I tought it would be fun to finally do it .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

....and Dave sez -'First thing Dan does is close a thread. It figures...'


When the thread in question was a post for a 'Roll Call'
and Dan responds with;

"Let's not do a roll call, okay? Let's just continue from where we left off. "


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unregistered _
> *....and Dave sez -'First thing Dan does is close a thread. It figures...'
> 
> When the thread in question was a post for a 'Roll Call'
> ...


Humm, I wonder who this "UR" person is ???? I`ll bet they are bigger than a bread box, but shorter than Charlie Ergen ???

Probably older too


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I found that funny to.....Dave Johnson is happy his forum is back and they locked the thread?????????????????????????????????

*scratches head*.......I can't even begin to guess why.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

John it wasn`t my thread that was locked there. All I posted was an informational post here that DBSFourms were back online. I am a member of at least 7-8 various satellite forums. I had put a test post there to màke sure I wasn`t seeing DBSForums from my cache. I fully expected that post to be closed or locked. I kinda felt bad after I posted they were back online here but I knew most members were waiting for them to open again. This place really opened alot of eyes over the last few days.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Imagine if DBSForums was the only satellite forums around on the Net and it closed down for a few days. Im sure the newsgroups alone would make lots really go stir crazy. Its good news that DBSForums is back. However, we all must remember that life does indeed go on, even if one discussion forum or all go down. Least its a good excuse to watch more TV, especially tapes of those old Charlie chats (Yes, I do have some old Charlie Chats on video from 1999 and 2000).


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *First thing Dan does is close a thread. It figures... *


The thread in question was opened at 5:53p EST and it was closed at 6:06p EST.......
Geeze????????:nono:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You come home from a well-deserved, 
relaxing vacation and are greeted with:
- newspapers blown all over the lawn
- the mailbox stuffed with junk mail (spam?)
- grass a foot high and lawn strewn with weeds
- security sysem tripped, and
- outdoor siren blaring for God knows how long
- dirty looks from the neighbors
- tuna salad in the fridge has gone north, causing a
- gosh-awful smell throughout the house
- toilet running on
- satellite service out because of overlooked payment
- and finally, server down and UPS dead due to an extended power outage

Madder'n hell, you reboot the server and, to vent your frustration, you angrily decide to close a thread.

So there, *blasted thread*, take that!!!    _Bye-bye!_

_"...and then with a sigh, a broad smile came across his face, It felt good to be back home"_... and in control once again!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick you forgot the line after the line about closing the thread, which should read.

"And then with a sigh, a broad smile came across his face, It felt good to be back home"


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Good to hear from you again, Nick.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

lol....thats funny Nick.

Dave, I made a mistake, It wasn't your thread I was talking about, it was one started by Marcus over there.......duh :shrug:
Sorry about that Dave


----------

